# Travel trailer



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm in the market for my first travel trailer! 80% of the time it will have 3 or less people. 1/2 ton truck towable. I'm thinking something in the 18-23' range for off-road maneuverability. 10k or less. Any suggestions for a first time buyer on stuff to look out for? Certain things you guys like about your trailers? What lengths do you prefer or anything else that comes to mind. Main use will be few camping trips in summer and a lot of use in fall for the hunts. Thanks!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a 2016 A122TH trailer that I'm thinking of selling because I need more room for the family if interested. It sleeps 4 and has heat, AC, water, microwave, stove, but no toilet (didn't want one).

It's like the one in the link below: http://www.parrisrv.com/default.asp...41101&p=1&s=Year&d=D&sq=A122&fr=xallinventory


----------



## Pzn801 (Mar 15, 2016)

Clearance, mine always seems to be dragging cause of clearance issues when I want to take it in deep. I wouldn't blow the budget with your first trailer, as you will find that you wish your trailer had certain things. You may change or upgrade, so no point in buying the most expensive. 

When you do find one that you do like, have them plug in the trailer so you can make sure everything works, also look for water leaks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a 18ft Dutchmen, its been a great trailer. Overall ball to bumper length is 23ft and is easily towable by a 1/2 ton. Its easy to maneuver. We sleep 3 in it as well, 2 in the bed and my boy sleeps on the fold out front couch. We never have used the table as a sleeping unit. 

I was just up the roof this evening looking over spots / cracks I need to recalk before winter hits.

So yea, I think you are on the right track. 18ft'er would fit you well and its an extremely popular size, so lots of used ones around. We paid just under 10k for ours. I would stay away from Jayco, they seem to have alot of issues lately and there is a youtube video showing them build them at a frenzied pace, doesnt look like much quality control.

As for things to look for (I think we just had a thread on this a few months back???), make sure everything runs. Also check the DATE on the tires (I know you know all about tires ), they might need replacing. Have the seller put enough water in it to run the pump... let it sit under pressure while you examine the rest of it. If you hear the pump cycle you know its leaking somewhere.

Oh yea, and if its more than 5 years old check the DATE on the propane tanks. They have to be re-certified every few years before you can refill them.

Prices will be high on these through the deer hunt then they will drop like a stone, as people wanting to sell one, wont want to store it through the winter.

Pro-tip: If its not a brand spanking new trailer, it will have incandescent light bulbs in it. You can replace all of these with a pack of 20 bulbs off ebay for around $15 bucks. I just did this... now I can turn on every single light in the trailer and only draw as much as a single incandescent light. The new LEDs run at less than 1/10th the power of a normal bulb.


-DallanC


----------



## jonesthenewbs (Aug 23, 2017)

Do you happen to have a link for the led lights you used Dallan, as I have thought about doing that with my trailer.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So you really have to pull a bulb from your trailer to see what actual style it is. They have the flat bases, the traditional "Bayonet" etc etc. Mine were all flat in side, with a bayonet or the outside light. Get the bulb # then look for LED replacements.

I ordered these for the interior lights:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20x-Warm-Wh...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

I find them fractionally dimmer than a single light... but now that I draw way way less juice, I just turn on alot more lights . These are closer to the normal incandescent color.

So for the outside porch light, I ordered a super bright high 5000k white led bulb.

Overall I'm very happy with the results, especially considering it all cost less than a $20.

-DallanC


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the great info Dallin! I'm borrowing my brothers trailer this week for an elk hunt. Hopefully that will further enlighten me to what I'm after. Oh and as far as the tire stuff goes I'm back in Utah county if you ever want to come see me!


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

if you are interested, I have a 19 foot Thor, sleeps 4, good condition. there is some cosmetic damage on one side (100% does not leak), just looks bad. the air conditioner does not work, but everything else is great. I will throw in a equalizer hitch and a generator for $4500. I can send some pics if you have some interest

Eric


----------

